# I'm Back!!!!



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Guys I will be back posting reports in the up and coming season. I think few of my life issues are settled out and hopefully stay away. Can't wait to wet the lines again and chat with everyone about the local jersey scene. I will try to post much as possible about surf fishing and adding alot more to the cheating boat foum so keep a eye out for them in the future. Boating forum will have posts for the Barnagat Beach up to Sandy Hook area and surf will be for my boys south from Brigatine to Cape May. See you all soon


Tight and wet lines

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well it's about friggin time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back.


----------

